# My Babies!



## CowgirlFishKeeper (Jun 4, 2010)

Took photos of my babies, for you to see and enjoy. 

My Blue Velvet Angel:










My Blenny:











My Female Clown (false perc) male was too fast lol




























Last but not least, one of two total chicken Peppermints!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

sweet pix!!!!!!!!!! very very nice ....that blue velvet is stunning


----------



## CowgirlFishKeeper (Jun 4, 2010)

He/she is only a few months old, I'm not counting on her/him keeping those bright colors. Hopefully my three-point food diet will keep him/her that nice!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i have never seen one until tonight LOL so i can not offer advice there.... but wow.. really i can not find the words for how cool this fish is ....sorry for sounding like a little kids but ......well you get it


----------



## CowgirlFishKeeper (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm a little concerned with him in a 33 with my clowns because they are also called a Devil Damsel, so I hope he/she doesn't attack my Nemos!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

weeeeelllll.. you know if you ever needed a place for that fish i have a damsel tank over here LOL J/K
keep us posted i really love what you have done with this tank..


----------



## CowgirlFishKeeper (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol I will for sure! First goal is a better light and a protien skimmer.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*velvet*

yeah nice pics...i can never get a good shot of a peppermint...the damsel and the clowns should be all right ...but the damsel may keep the clowns to one side as he matures...


----------



## CowgirlFishKeeper (Jun 4, 2010)

My clowns and peppermints will hand feed, and I've almost got the Damsel doing it. I've got my clowns trained to "kiss" or "taste" my finger if you will when they ask for food, they now associate the entire lid with food, so every time I stick ANYTHING on their lid they try and eat it....Including the monopoly box! LOL!


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah that is a blue velvet damsel. I have one myself in my 20g. It is in there with 2 other damsels and my starfish. He is the most agressive of the 3... I would definitely not want him in a tank with the clowns I have in my 65g. Just my opinion though. All your fishies are gorgeous!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep, your fish are GORGEOUS!! :-D


----------

